# I am getting a new female Chihuahua.



## Constance (Feb 3, 2008)

I have made contact with the registered breeder of her and we are going through the process of checking out her bloodlines with my male dog. We are in the very first stages of the process so I have little information, I will keep you updated as we go along, this is way too cool.


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

it sure is; congratulations!


----------



## Constance (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you and I am excited as this breeder is the best and she really looks after people when they get one of her little ones.


----------



## LittleDogsRock (Aug 8, 2008)

Congratulations. What type of pup are you looking to bring into your family?


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Why does the breeder need to check the bloodlines out? What difference does it make?

Barbara


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Congrats on the new puppy!



Rosiesmum said:


> Why does the breeder need to check the bloodlines out? What difference does it make?
> 
> Barbara


Are you thinking of breeding her with your male?


----------



## Constance (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi everyone, I am wanting to breed her with my male and I have had a set back as the breeder emailed me that she is my Rebel's full sister. They are smooth coat Chihuahuas. The breeder is giving me the pick of Litter, from another lot of puppies to be born soon.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

SMENG said:


> Hi everyone, I am wanting to breed her with my male and I have had a set back as the breeder emailed me that she is my Rebel's full sister. They are smooth coat Chihuahuas. The breeder is giving me the pick of Litter, from another lot of puppies to be born soon.


I know nothing about good breeding practice, but wouldn't it be wiser (especially if you are an inexperienced breeder) to buy a bitch puppy of good quality then find an excellent stud dog to compliment her?

I can understand ( I think!) you breeding like this if your male has been shown and has been acknowledged as being of sound and excellent type. So maybe that is the case


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

Rosiesmum said:


> I know nothing about good breeding practice, but wouldn't it be wiser (especially if you are an inexperienced breeder) to buy a bitch puppy of good quality then find an excellent stud dog to compliment her?
> 
> I can understand ( I think!) you breeding like this if your male has been shown and has been acknowledged as being of sound and excellent type. So maybe that is the case


im confused--i thought this female she is getting is of "good" quality (i.e meets/exceeds standards, from long lived lines, health tested parents, ect)..and so is your male ( even if he was never shown).


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

chibellaxo said:


> im confused--i thought this female she is getting is of "good" quality (i.e meets/exceeds standards, from long lived lines, health tested parents, ect)..and so is your male ( even if he was never shown).


It seems odd that people would buy a male Chihuahua then buy in a bitch puppy with the intention of it as a suitable mate for it when she matures 
No matter how good the breeding, she might not grow big enough to breed from or develop a fault or temperament issue that makes it unwise. What then? Buy another one?

Just a bit confusing to me. Maybe an experienced breeder could explain?


----------



## ki ki lou (Mar 12, 2008)

congratulations !


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

Rosiesmum said:


> It seems odd that people would buy a male Chihuahua then buy in a bitch puppy with the intention of it as a suitable mate for it when she matures
> No matter how good the breeding, she might not grow big enough to breed from or develop a fault or temperament issue that makes it unwise. What then? Buy another one?
> 
> Just a bit confusing to me. Maybe an experienced breeder could explain?


Many breeders choose to buy a female then seek out a stud dog for a couple of reasons:

A) Having a stud dog in their home is something that does not interest them because it is more difficult for various reasons (marking, estrus periods mayhem, behavior of some studs etc, etc, etc)

B) Having females in your home is more economical than having males and females in your home. You can only have X number of dogs either for your own financial reasons/city regulation etc - so most breeders find it more financially feasible to have say 3 females than 2 females and 1 male. They can breed the three females versus only breeding 2.

C) Typically it is a steadfast old school rule of get your female then get the male - so many just follow suit as it is "known". Well that makes equally no sense as you get your female as a puppy and she could still develop all of those issues as mentioned above and you would still be at square one - but without a stud 

I find that it makes more sense for you to take your breeding stock as you can find them. In our case, we found our stud before we found our females and through our program have bred two new stud prospects ....

That being said though, I would much rather have a quality proven stud and then find females for him than have a female and have to find a suitable stud. 

Why? Females have a shelf life and are only able to breed at short specific periods of time, and if I cannot find a suitable match for her that is available during those times - I am losing out on the breeding life of my female. So I have this suitable breeding prospect that is not able to advance my program. Where as a male can produce healthy puppies as long as he can breed (so long as he himself is healthy and has of course been health screened) - thus I can take my time finding the right mate for him.

When choosing a mate for your stud, you also have a couple different options.

You can select and purchase a prospect from another breeder, breed an unrelated/or related prospect from your own program or "stand your stud" to outside females that are approved in hopes of getting a prospect you could use with another stud etc or *if* appropriate interbreed.

It _is_ hard if you choose a puppy but if you are careful you should have a pretty idea of what you are getting. 

Developing a few faults is not a huge issue unless you are showing or looking for a show prospect. Most breeders have showlines and breeding lines as many show females are too small to safely breed - so breeders opt to have breeding lines of females. 

The breeding line females will have some faults - as all dogs have faults. There is no "perfect dog" out there that IS the breed standard to a "T". So, you have to select matches that will hopefully play up the good points of each parent and get rid of the faults or at least balance them out/minimize them - bettering the line/breed. That is the goal with every breeding. 

So you look at a new prospect for your male. You check out the parents of course and their size/past offspring etc. You look into the past generations and see size etc as well. You look over each puppy and assess them carefully. Some faults are apparent from birth whereas other develop over time. 

By 8-10 weeks you can see the "prospects" and the "pets". Obviously if you were looking for a breeding quality female you would select one of the larger "prospects" that is charting to be within a comfortable breeding weight for your program. 

You would be taking a gamble - every time you select a prospect for breeding you are taking a gamble. That is one of the risks of breeding but you need to be able to allow that female time to grow, mature and then do the health screening. 

If you have selected from a good line, have carefully weighed all issues etc - those things should fall into place more times than not. 

Worst case - the puppy grows up to look nothing like the parents or a Chihuahua and you have her spayed and keep her/re-home her as a pet but the chances of that happening if you have done your homework are pretty slim.

Breeders who know what they are doing have assessed puppies before - they know what to look for and what to watch for. They have an eye for conformation and temperament. They also know what will/won't work for their program. 

Every breeder runs their programs differently but it all works out to be the same in the end haha 

Whether you have males or females etc ... you always end up having to find the right mate for them or at least trying to. So honestly, it shouldn't make a difference.


----------



## Constance (Feb 3, 2008)

I trust the breeder 100% and she is an expert with Chihuahuas, she has been in breeding for decades and has many different bloodlines available to me, also she gives me 100% guarantee that the bitch puppy that I get will be perfect for my requirements and I totally trust her judgement. She is well respected.


----------



## mybabiesmummy (Aug 10, 2008)

congrats to ya with your new chi when you get her i would rather get my own boy n girl to breed instead of a stud but many people are diffrent but thats what i would rather do its easily and the dogs know each other


----------



## Constance (Feb 3, 2008)

I like to own all of my dogs and they have forever homes here on the farm. I do not mind if I get adults or puppies, boys first or girls, as I just flow along with life and do not have rigid boundaries. To me, everyone of my Chihuahuas are special and they all have a place on the farm.


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

SMENG said:


> I like to own all of my dogs and they have forever homes here on the farm. I do not mind if I get adults or puppies, boys first or girls, as I just flow along with life and do not have rigid boundaries. To me, everyone of my Chihuahuas are special and they all have a place on the farm.


you sound like you know what youre doing, so im very excited for you  i hope you get your dream girl soon


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

**

double posted---


----------



## Constance (Feb 3, 2008)

I have asked the breeder to give me a female puppy who will be bigger than Rebel as an adult, because I like my dams to be bigger than my sires. It is just a personal preference of mine and I am not being negative to anyone who does it differently to me. I support every breeder who does it their way.


----------



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

SMENG said:


> I have asked the breeder to give me a female puppy who will be bigger than Rebel as an adult, because I like my dams to be bigger than my sires. It is just a personal preference of mine and I am not being negative to anyone who does it differently to me. I support every breeder who does it their way.


Well Good LUck to you Smeng. I hope everything turns out.


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

SMENG said:


> I have asked the breeder to give me a female puppy who will be bigger than Rebel as an adult, because I like my dams to be bigger than my sires. It is just a personal preference of mine and I am not being negative to anyone who does it differently to me. I support every breeder who does it their way.


i dont bc ppl should breed responsibly, not "their way." And every responsible breeder ive ever talked to said you should only mate a male who is smaller than a female.


----------



## Constance (Feb 3, 2008)

I paid for my new little girl yesterday and she will fly to me in 2 weeks time. She needs more aging at the moment because she is still nursing on mummie. It is way too cool and I am so pleased. She is silver with a black mask and her coat will change to fawn as she ages.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

congrats. i cant wait to see pics.


----------



## Constance (Feb 3, 2008)

I am really excited because I have waited a long time to get a new friend. She will be loved to bits.


----------



## Constance (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you for all of your comments and I really appreciate all of them because that is how I learn and grow.


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

I can't wait until you post pics of your new girl. 
Ok so I have to wait a couple of weeks but,. how exciting for you. 
Congratulations on the new pup!


----------



## Constance (Feb 3, 2008)

Well my dear little friend is flying to my closest airport tomorrow at 5pm. This is very exciting for me as I have waited for over a year to finally have an addition to my Chihuahua family. I will introduce her to Rebel and Bello slowly under controlled supervision so that she does not feel over whelmed by them, after the stress of leaving her parents, breeder, flying half way across our country and then ending up with a friend that she has never met before.


----------



## Constance (Feb 3, 2008)

She has been with us and she is drop dead cool. She is brilliant, I could not have asked for better and she fits in with everyone.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Pictures please!!


----------



## Constance (Feb 3, 2008)

I have forgotten how to put pictures on here so that is why I have not done so.


----------



## Constance (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh my goodness, the greatest thing in the world happened to me yesterday. I went to my daughter's home and she gave me the most gorgeous male long coat puppy for Christmas. When I took him home, my Bella just adored him and played with him for hours. His name is Hasani. My new girl called Amiga is making great friends with Rebel and I can see that she wears the pants in their house for sure. I just love Chihuahuas and one of the wonderful things about them is that they get on with all other breeds of canines.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

congrays, We do needphotos, Pleaseee


----------



## Constance (Feb 3, 2008)

Since I last chatted to you all I have got my dearest wee Amiga who is a smooth coat female Chihuahua and I was given the most adorable long coat male Chihuahua called Hasani. They are around the same age and as you can all guess, I adore them and I am not biased, oh no, not me.
PS: I have forgotten how to put photos on here.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Congrats!...look forward to seeing the new babies


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

You can put photos on here with photobucket.


----------



## Bethany (Mar 16, 2009)

You will need to upload the pictures to www.photobucket.com or www.imageshack.us or www.tinypic.com before you can post them to here. Then you just post the picture in image brackets and your set. I find tinypic.com to be the easiest one to use.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

congrads!


----------

